# My apologies for that post



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I apologize to everyone for my comment / query about all the promo posts for spinning wheels, especially to the OP who has been adding them. I should not have done so. Please forgive me. You are all precious to have on KP, and I truly do repent!
Nancy


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Who could possibly not accept your sincere apology! You have my admiration and utmost respect!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> I apologize to everyone for my comment / query about all the promo posts for spinning wheels, especially to the OP who has been adding them. I should not have done so. Please forgive me. You are all precious to have on KP, and I truly do repent!
> Nancy


It takes a big person to publicly apologise. Kudos to you Nancy. Jen.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't apologize. It was tiresome to be excited about seeing a new post and finding just another ad for a spinning wheel for sale!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm sure katrapp will appreciate the gesture. I don't think you did anything necessarily wrong expressing your viewpoint. I do understand your feelings though. It is a little disappointing to see there are new posts in a section you follow only to realize it's about something have no interest in. I just keep on keepin' on so to speak and look at something else. Eventually something that interests me turns up.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

No harm done, you expressed your opinion on not caring for the posts, others said why they like or appreciate them. Life would be incredibly boring if we all had the same opinion on every topic.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> I apologize to everyone for my comment / query about all the promo posts for spinning wheels, especially to the OP who has been adding them. I should not have done so. Please forgive me. You are all precious to have on KP, and I truly do repent!
> Nancy


Hi Nancy,

I understand your angst. If I didn't have about 60-90 people looking at each post, I would stop posting. I get no feedback on posting the auctions for them most part. Especially since we went on the new format. Not even a like. If I wouldn't be able to see the number of opens, I would quit posting them.

But on the other hand, while I know this is a weaving section too, And most of the weavers weave beautiful things, this really does not interest me a lot either. But I still try to like or to comment on them.

I do like the feedback and am sorry that you are not happy about it, I wish I could send you a notice that I had posted them. They show up in my mail box but I do have to sort out the spinning, wheels and the real spinning wheels. It does take a bit of time. And I do try to make sure that they have all the parts to them.

I wish you happy spinning and maybe some day you will find one in your area for a great price.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> No harm done, you expressed your opinion on not caring for the posts, others said why they like or appreciate them. Life would be incredibly boring if we all had the same opinion on every topic.


Exactly.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

katrapp said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> I understand your angst. If I didn't have about 60-90 people looking at each post, I would stop posting. I get no feedback on posting the auctions for them most part. Especially since we went on the new format. Not even a like. If I wouldn't be able to see the number of opens, I would quit posting them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind reply. Again, I apologize for my untoward comment. I must have been in a grumpy mood that day!? Also, I didn't realize you were doing research to vet them for us; I had assumed, wrongly as you pointed out, that you were just "retweeting" (not that they were tweets). My bad. Bad, bad me. 😟


----------

